# [Fri 27th Jul 2012] BRIXTON OFFLINE CLUB PARTY- FREE ALL NIGHT! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

DJs 9pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

We've got a lively Friday night party in Brixton town coming up with alcohol-lashed DJs keeping the dance floor jumping all night.

Expect much drinking, dancing and party-sized earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, Motown, dancehall, big band, Mrs Mills, Beyonce and rockabilly till the wee small hours. And it's FREE all night!

DJs on the night

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2012)

This is tonight!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2012)

Are they showing the Offlineympics on the telly?


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes - on the mahoosive screen.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 27, 2012)

Does that mean I can accompany it with appropriate music? 

*digs out theme to Chariots of Fire*


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2012)

Benny Hill theme might be more fun.


----------

